# How about that new Uber System. Anyone else having problems?



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

Got the ping. Got navigation to them. Went there. Picked up 4 people. . . and then everything went wrong. I couldn't mark that I had picked them up, Navigation kept giving me directions to where I had picked them up, I could not get Nav to their destination. Using my backup gps, I got them to their destination after turning my phone off to avoid directions back to where I had picked them up. After dropping them off the system would not let me cancel or do anything but NOW pick them up.
I gave up for the night after 2 rides. The last PAX shouldn't have to pay but the system did not give me that choice. . . . get it, the system would not give me that choice. What a disastrous night. I'll practice giving free rides in the morning. Who knows, maybe it works better in the day time.

THE WORST SYSTEM IN THE HISTORY OF THE ENGLISH SPEAKING WORLD!!!


----------



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

Best of all, I went off line but the system kept giving me directions while entering my bedroom.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Jimmy D said:


> Got the ping. Got navigation to them. Went there. Picked up 4 people. . . and then everything went wrong. I couldn't mark that I had picked them up, Navigation kept giving me directions to where I had picked them up, I could not get Nav to their destination. Using my backup gps, I got them to their destination after turning my phone off to avoid directions back to where I had picked them up. After dropping them off the system would not let me cancel or do anything but NOW pick them up.
> I gave up for the night after 2 rides. The last PAX shouldn't have to pay but the system did not give me that choice. . . . get it, the system would not give me that choice. What a disastrous night. I'll practice giving free rides in the morning. Who knows, maybe it works better in the day time.
> 
> THE WORST SYSTEM IN THE HISTORY OF THE ENGLISH SPEAKING WORLD!!!


Yeah, it sucks! If Uber was going to "automatically" let the rider know you've arrived why is there a button that says "tell rider you have arrived"? (or words to that effect). You might try uninstalling the Uber app and reinstalling a new one from the app store, you may get the updated version in full. Don't hold your breath though.


----------



## Anathale (Aug 11, 2015)

I had an issue with Google Maps not getting the correct information from the Driver App once I hit navigate enroute to the pickup. I ended my day Friday in Raleigh and started this morning in Durham, and every time I tried to navigate to the pickup it started me in Raleigh as my 'Current Location'. Switched over to Waze and it worked fine.


----------



## Anathale (Aug 11, 2015)

49matrix said:


> Yeah, it sucks! If Uber was going to "automatically" let the rider know you've arrived why is there a button that says "tell rider you have arrived"? (or words to that effect). You might try uninstalling the Uber app and reinstalling a new one from the app store, you may get the updated version in full. Don't hold your breath though.


it's good for when the pin is nowhere near where the pax actually is at least. (other side of apartment complex)


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Anathale said:


> it's good for when the pin is nowhere near where the pax actually is at least. (other side of apartment complex)


It's the NavSat that usually gets "confused" when you're in an apartment complex or anywhere for that matter when a rider just puts down a pin. I've had them up to 3 blocks away from the pin. I make a point of advising them to get an address and stay close by it.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Mark518 said:


> OK, with the new update how do you contact the rider? I can no longer contact them which is proving to downgrade the whole experience for many rides from late night remote office buildings where they need time packing up et cetera. I end up waiting up to 20 min sometimes due to delayed notices via app. I won't leave these people but it is nice to know I am in right location and to just sit tight until they are ready.


Not had any problems with texting or calling. I'm doing it the same way as before. Still having problems starting a ride if the button is not green. I wonder what 5th grader put this "upgrade " together?


----------



## Mark518 (Aug 12, 2015)

49matrix said:


> Not had any problems with texting or calling. I'm doing it the same way as before. Still having problems starting a ride if the button is not green. I wonder what 5th grader put
> 
> I no longer know how to do it then. Everywhere I touch, pull down or swipe does not produce their phone number. Tried every possible method and unfortunately cannot reproduce this unless I have a rider. Used to be able to just touch the name, what is the current method? Also no longer see a rider rating. This is just the tip of the iceberg of fresh problems with the update.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I've told Uber that they need to pony up and hire some of Lyft's software engineers. They know how to build an app that works.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

I may be taking the long way around but, using my Android phone, once I have accepted a request and want to text or call the rider I press the "action button" - it's what I call it, the big button in the middle of the bottom of the screen. That takes you to the home page on your phone, at the bottom left there is a green button with a phone on it, press that. It will take you to a page where you have the choice of "keypad", "logs", "favorites" and "contacts" - tap on logs and you'll get a list of your previous calls for the last several days. If the UBER number is not visible scroll down until you find it (once I've used the number a couple of times in a day it will default to the top of the list) and tap it. That will take you to the Uber number contact page that you created and will display the "dummy" number that connects the rider & driver, depending on what you want to do tap the green phone icon or the envelope icon (for texts). For texts you'll see the last several texts you made to other riders and tap down the bottom of the screen where it says "enter message", type your message and press the brown envelope icon, on the bottom right, to send it. To call a rider use the phone icon on the Uber Number contact page. If you are already doing this and the latest Uber system update is not letting you do this then sorry for going on with the above instructions - but you did ask! I would email the Uber guys and see if they can help you out, I am on my 4th Uber "dummy number" as after a while they stop working and they'll issue you another one. Still having problems after all that? You may want to get your phone checked out with your service provider.


----------



## Mark518 (Aug 12, 2015)

49matrix said:


> I may be taking the long way around but, using my Android phone, once I have accepted a request and want to text or call the rider I press the "action button" - it's what I call it, the big button in the middle of the bottom of the screen. That takes you to the home page on your phone, at the bottom left there is a green button with a phone on it, press that. It will take you to a page where you have the choice of "keypad", "logs", "favorites" and "contacts" - tap on logs and you'll get a list of your previous calls for the last several days. If the UBER number is not visible scroll down until you find it (once I've used the number a couple of times in a day it will default to the top of the list) and tap it. That will take you to the Uber number contact page that you created and will display the "dummy" number that connects the rider & driver, depending on what you want to do tap the green phone icon or the envelope icon (for texts). For texts you'll see the last several texts you made to other riders and tap down the bottom of the screen where it says "enter message", type your message and press the brown envelope icon, on the bottom right, to send it. To call a rider use the phone icon on the Uber Number contact page. If you are already doing this and the latest Uber system update is not letting you do this then sorry for going on with the above instructions - but you did ask! I would email the Uber guys and see if they can help you out, I am on my 4th Uber "dummy number" as after a while they stop working and they'll issue you another one. Still having problems after all that? You may want to get your phone checked out with your service provider.





49matrix said:


> I may be taking the long way around but, using my Android phone, once I have accepted a request and want to text or call the rider I press the "action button" - it's what I call it, the big button in the middle of the bottom of the screen. That takes you to the home page on your phone, at the bottom left there is a green button with a phone on it, press that. It will take you to a page where you have the choice of "keypad", "logs", "favorites" and "contacts" - tap on logs and you'll get a list of your previous calls for the last several days. If the UBER number is not visible scroll down until you find it (once I've used the number a couple of times in a day it will default to the top of the list) and tap it. That will take you to the Uber number contact page that you created and will display the "dummy" number that connects the rider & driver, depending on what you want to do tap the green phone icon or the envelope icon (for texts). For texts you'll see the last several texts you made to other riders and tap down the bottom of the screen where it says "enter message", type your message and press the brown envelope icon, on the bottom right, to send it. To call a rider use the phone icon on the Uber Number contact page. If you are already doing this and the latest Uber system update is not letting you do this then sorry for going on with the above instructions - but you did ask! I would email the Uber guys and see if they can help you out, I am on my 4th Uber "dummy number" as after a while they stop working and they'll issue you another one. Still having problems after all that? You may want to get your phone checked out with your service provider.


Thanks. Figured it out. Icon upper right on main menu works but not as intuitive as older version.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I also have problems starting the ride and I am having periodic problems contacting the passenger by phone. My map program will not interface with the Uber app. Not only do these problems cost us time and money, but you would think Uber would be on top of this situation as it costs them time and money as well. Get to work Uber, this is embarrassing !!


----------



## Dale (Aug 19, 2015)

Jimmy D said:


> Got the ping. Got navigation to them. Went there. Picked up 4 people. . . and then everything went wrong. I couldn't mark that I had picked them up, Navigation kept giving me directions to where I had picked them up, I could not get Nav to their destination. Using my backup gps, I got them to their destination after turning my phone off to avoid directions back to where I had picked them up. After dropping them off the system would not let me cancel or do anything but NOW pick them up.
> I gave up for the night after 2 rides. The last PAX shouldn't have to pay but the system did not give me that choice. . . . get it, the system would not give me that choice. What a disastrous night. I'll practice giving free rides in the morning. Who knows, maybe it works better in the day time.
> 
> THE WORST SYSTEM IN THE HISTORY OF THE ENGLISH SPEAKING WORLD!!!


Same here at about 1:30 pm today. I was able to start trip, but drop off was totally incorrect. it wasn't until 2 left turns away from pick up that client noticed. I thought all was well. once we arrived at drop off I could not complete trip. I got clients phone number so I could report back to him.
in order to correct I have to go off line, as well as contact client while waiting to hear from UBER. they say they understand how frustrating this is, frustrating isn't even close to the proper term for this freaking fiasco.
I'm staying off line until further notice, or I'm incentified for my troubles.
good luck all


----------

